# After time change my timers are wrong



## truthseeker (Feb 24, 2008)

The 722 DVR changed my guide time correctly, but all my timers are still set for the old time. Dish tells me I have to delete them all, write them down, and start over.
Is there an easier way. Will I have to do this again in the fall?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

What do you mean the 722 changed the guide time correctly? No change was needed except to the current time. Shows that came on at 6:00 before the time change still come on at 6:00!

My timers look fine. We never had to delete/define timers before when the time change occurred.

You can force a guide download by performing a check switch test. After the test completes a full guide download will be done and the schedule rebuilt. You might try that and see if it corrects your event schedule.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> What do you mean the 722 changed the guide time correctly? No change was needed except to the current time. Shows that came on at 6:00 before the time change still come on at 6:00!QUOTE]
> 
> That's not quite true. For example, Charlie Chat, before the time change was in my (622) guide as 7:00-8:00pm (CST). After the time change the Chat show is correctly shown in the guide as 8:00-9:00pm.
> 
> I had set a timer last Friday to record Charlie Chat (Guide showed 7-8) just to see what would happen after the time change. Well, this morning I checked my DVR schedule and it showed the DISH Help program scheduled on 101 from 7:00-8:00 and nothing for Charlie Chat from 8-9. I deleted the old timer and reselected Charlie Chat to record and the new timer is correct.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

truthseeker said:


> The 722 DVR changed my guide time correctly, but all my timers are still set for the old time. Dish tells me I have to delete them all, write them down, and start over.
> Is there an easier way. Will I have to do this again in the fall?


He/she was mistaken - or likely you misunderstood.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 24, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> What do you mean the 722 changed the guide time correctly? No change was needed except to the current time. Shows that came on at 6:00 before the time change still come on at 6:00!
> 
> My timers look fine. We never had to delete/define timers before when the time change occurred.
> 
> You can force a guide download by performing a check switch test. After the test completes a full guide download will be done and the schedule rebuilt. You might try that and see if it corrects your event schedule.


My guide changed times to one hour ahead, but a show that starts today at 6:00 is shown on my timers as starting recording at 5:00. The movies I tried to record this morning (from timers made the previous day) stopped recording an hour early. Looking at the guide I have shows recording in the correct time slot, but, of course, due to the time difference, it will be recording a different show.
How do you do a 'check switch test'?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Menu 6-1-1 and click the test button.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 24, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> He/she was mistaken - or likely you misunderstood.


No, the tech asked someone else for advice, and an irate lady came on the phone and said (after explaining again to her 'exactly' the problem), "the only thing you can do is to delete all your timers and re enter them. I said "I never had to do this with TIVO or Directv and she said "Well this is a different company". 
Being with Dish only one week I thought I should believe her.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 24, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> Menu 6-1-1 and click the test button.


Many thanks for the quick reply Chuck.
I am chomping at the bit to try this, but my wife has the DVR tied up recording the things we missed this morning.
I wish she hadn't listened to the tech woman this morning and spent hours writing what was on timers and deleting and trying to reprogram.
Thanks again, I at least have hope.


----------



## hughvh (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm having the same problem with my 722. Like you, I just came over from my DirecTivo. The rep told me that it should fix itself tonight. I not very confident.

I tried the switch test, timers are still ignoring schedule programs thinking it will record it an hour earlier. 

Right now I'm just checking my timers daily and manually restoring missed programs. Hopefully, it will either sort itself out or I only keep this up for a couple of weeks as the bad timers cycle out.

They are right, its not a TiVo...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For the people having timer problems after the time-change... do you turn your receiver "off" (standby) every night so it can take the nightly EPG updates?

I have a suspicion that folks who don't do this may be experiencing the most problems with timers.


----------



## hughvh (Nov 29, 2005)

HDMe said:


> For the people having timer problems after the time-change... do you turn your receiver "off" (standby) every night so it can take the nightly EPG updates?
> 
> I have a suspicion that folks who don't do this may be experiencing the most problems with timers.


I was watching recorded shows during the time shift, so it wasn't off. It did get turned off shortly afterwards.

Do recordings interfere with EPG updates? I was also recording Stargate in HD. The 722 has to split it into two recordings.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HDMe said:


> For the people having timer problems after the time-change... do you turn your receiver "off" (standby) every night so it can take the nightly EPG updates?
> 
> I have a suspicion that folks who don't do this may be experiencing the most problems with timers.


It's not necessary to turn your receiver "off" to get the EPG update. I have never turned my 622 off and it always has the current EPG. The nightly maintenance takes care of that. No timer problems either.


----------



## beetle02 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had timers set up for two movies that both started at 2:00 this morning. When I look at my recorded content this morning the movies do not show up but two other movies are listed and each one cut off an hour early. I look in my history file and it claims both my movies recorded and were split in two parts by a reboot. I changed the "update" time to 4:30 but it reset at 3:00 anyway. But all my other timers are working fine.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

hughvh said:


> I was also recording Stargate in HD. The 722 has to split it into two recordings.


What does that mean?


----------



## hughvh (Nov 29, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> What does that mean?


I had two Stargate recordings listed. One was an hour, another was an hour and a half.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

truthseeker said:


> My guide changed times to one hour ahead, but a show that starts today at 6:00 is shown on my timers as starting recording at 5:00. The movies I tried to record this morning (from timers made the previous day) stopped recording an hour early. Looking at the guide I have shows recording in the correct time slot, but, of course, due to the time difference, it will be recording a different show.
> How do you do a 'check switch test'?


In the years with my 508s before Named Based Recording, I had given up on anything being right overnight whenever the time changed until I got up and reset things. This time on my 722 I got all the quarterlife marathon on Bravo and CBS Sunday Morning before arising. I also got the latter on my 508 from the Atlanta feed.

But, at around 12:40 am PST as I was about to shut things down I noticed on Cinemax HD that the movie playing was not what the guide or information said was playing. I then realized that the Cinemax HD is the East feed and the time change had occurred there, but my West clock hadn't changed yet and the guide was incorrect.

From now on, I know to be safe I should not bother to set recordings that start after 11 pm Saturday or before 4 am Sunday, but that NBR will work otherwise.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I had this very issue with my 622, five months ago. (NOT six months ago, thanks to BUSH) Seems, like the box has to go through a time change for the first time to get all the scheduled programs down. Must be a programming thing.

But this time change, no problem. I just lost a hour.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

hughvh said:


> I had two Stargate recordings listed. One was an hour, another was an hour and a half.


So, it was two separate recordings of two separate programs? I don't know what you mean when you state "The 722 has to split it into two recordings".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> It's not necessary to turn your receiver "off" to get the EPG update. I have never turned my 622 off and it always has the current EPG. The nightly maintenance takes care of that. No timer problems either.


This is not entirely accurate. If I set my "nightly" update time to 9am... but don't put my receiver in standby... a popup will appear just prior to 9am that says something like "the receiver is about to do something, is this ok"... If you are asleep, not there, or ignore it, then yes the receiver will automatically go into standby and take the update... BUT if you are there watching it, you can click "No" and the nightly update will not happen.

I was asking just in case these were folks that didn't allow the nightly update to take place.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HDMe said:


> This is not entirely accurate. /QUOTE]
> 
> What is inaccurate about the statement "It's not necessary to turn your receiver "off" to get the EPG update."?


----------



## sievers (Mar 4, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> So, it was two separate recordings of two separate programs? I don't know what you mean when you state "The 722 has to split it into two recordings".


This happened to me too, recording the same movie. He means just what he said, there are 2 recordings, both labeled stargate, 1 is an hour long (the beginning) and the other is an hour and a half (the end). They show up like multiple tv shows of the same name in a folder. Presumably the recording was interrupted at the time change. There was a minute or 2 between the 2 recordings, so it missed some of the movie.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> HDMe said:
> 
> 
> > This is not entirely accurate.
> ...


You only partially quoted yourself... It is true that you don't have to turn your receiver "off"... but it isn't true that the nightly update will "take care of it" by itself. The part that wasn't 100% accurate was, as I described, how the user can bypass the nightly update by being in front of the TV when the nightly update tries to happen.

In other words... The nightly update isn't a forced mandatory event. A user can bypass this if he is at the remote when prompted for the update.

I know some folks who don't turn their receivers off at night but have the scheduled update for sometime during the day and they will simply say "no" to it when it prompts them... and if you did that several days in a row you'd find your EPG out of whack.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HDMe said:


> You only partially quoted yourself... It is true that you don't have to turn your receiver "off"... but it isn't true that the nightly update will "take care of it" by itself. The part that wasn't 100% accurate was, as I described, how the user can bypass the nightly update by being in front of the TV when the nightly update tries to happen.
> 
> In other words... The nightly update isn't a forced mandatory event. A user can bypass this if he is at the remote when prompted for the update.
> 
> I know some folks who don't turn their receivers off at night but have the scheduled update for sometime during the day and they will simply say "no" to it when it prompts them... and if you did that several days in a row you'd find your EPG out of whack.


OK, here's the entire quote: "It's not necessary to turn your receiver "off" to get the EPG update. I have never turned my 622 off and it always has the current EPG. The nightly maintenance takes care of that. No timer problems either."

Again, the nightly maintenance takes care of that. If you circumvent the nightly maintenance, of course you don't get the EPG update.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> OK, here's the entire quote: "It's not necessary to turn your receiver "off" to get the EPG update. I have never turned my 622 off and it always has the current EPG. The nightly maintenance takes care of that. No timer problems either."
> 
> Again, the nightly maintenance takes care of that. If you circumvent the nightly maintenance, of course you don't get the EPG update.


Exactly... which is why I was asking the question. Folks that turn their receivers off (standby) generally have less troubles than folks who try and leave their receivers on. Some folks have posted in the past asking if they can disable the nightly update entirely... which leads me to believe that whenever they can some folks will abort the update process.

Full disclosure... Every once in a while, I myself have pulled an all-nighter and when the popup comes on I have clicked "No" to disallow the update myself... but I usually turn it off later that day and it will catch up on the next update.

I mainly just wanted to know if folks having the most timer problems had actually allowed a nightly update to occur or not. It's also possible, depending upon when they are configured to update... that their update could have been skipped that night by accident. If, for instance they schedule updates to occur at 2:30am... it would not have happened Sunday morning because 2:30am never happened... at 2am it became 3am... which goofed many of our timers set for late-night movies... so some folks may actually not have gotten a Sunday morning overnight update.


----------



## hughvh (Nov 29, 2005)

sievers said:


> This happened to me too, recording the same movie. He means just what he said, there are 2 recordings, both labeled stargate, 1 is an hour long (the beginning) and the other is an hour and a half (the end). They show up like multiple tv shows of the same name in a folder. Presumably the recording was interrupted at the time change. There was a minute or 2 between the 2 recordings, so it missed some of the movie.


Glad I wasn't the only one. Are you timers still messed up? Mine are and I made sure the 722 was turned off last night.

Looks like Dish tried to put together a good DVR, but I don't think they test it very well before software is released. For example, I have locks enabled on my DVR. When I watch a show I get challenged twice for the PIN. Once for the show before the recording and again for the recording itself.

A lot of little things like that make me wonder if this product was rushed to market.


----------



## sievers (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't noticed any other issues with my timers. My 722 is shut off most nights, sometimes I accidentally leave it on.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

sievers said:


> I haven't noticed any other issues with my timers. My 722 is shut off most nights, sometimes I accidentally leave it on.


Technically, unless you unplug it, it's always ON. When you "power off" the receiver, it goes into standby and displays the screen saver. It performs it's nightly maintenance whether you put it in Standby or not. It will skip the nightly maintenance if there is a recording scheduled for the same time.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

HDMe said:


> For the people having timer problems after the time-change... do you turn your receiver "off" (standby) every night so it can take the nightly EPG updates?
> 
> I have a suspicion that folks who don't do this may be experiencing the most problems with timers.


What is this "off" you speak of?


----------

